

The lost [meaning of the] art[?] of trolling. - JohnLBevan
http://www.tombell.net/?p=125

======
drKarl
What a good laugh the article
[http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html](http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html)
mentioned on the link.

